

Tumblr now back online after being offline 24 hours - mountainfrog
http://www.neowin.net/news/tumblr-now-back-online-after-being-offline-24-hours

======
chunkbot
Isn't there a better source for this news? I mean, here's some quotes from
Kelly Hodgkins' article:

"For those that have been living under a rock, Tumblr went down on Sunday
afternoon and hipsters everywhere were bent out of shape."

"Tweets about kittens, moleskins [sic], and Starbucks tripled."

"Now that the service is back online, hipsters can grab a cup of joe and get
back to their blogging. Non-hipsters can rest easy as their twitter feed will
soon be clear of tweets rife with extreme tumblr withdrawal."

...

I'm looking forward to an in-depth postmortem of the Tumblr outage, though!

